#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Tutorial DDNS para Acesso Remoto ao Mikrotik ROS

## magrock

Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .

NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!

ALGUNS USUARIOS AQUI DO FORUM NÃO ESTÃO CONSEGUINDO FAZER O SCRIPT RODAR NA VER:.2.x PELA FALTA DE INSTALAÇÃO DO PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS", É NESSE PACOTE QUE CONTEM O "SCRIPT-HOST" DO MIKROTIK, ENTÃO SE VOCE ESTÃO FAZENDO O PASSO-A-PASSO CERTINHO, E SEM RESULTADOS, INSTALEM O PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS". NÃO ESQUEÇAM !!

O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT

HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!  :Shakehands:  :Cheers:  :Stupido2:

----------


## Draconro

Olá Amigo! Parabéns pela iniciativa!

Abraços!  :Dancing:   :Damnmate:   :Itsme:

----------


## renatoniz

Tá de parabens pela iniciativa com pessoas assim esse forum continuará a ser o melhor do Brasil!

----------


## 1929

Tô precisando de algo assim para IP dedicado.
Antes eu tinha acesso com o modem em Bridge, mas agora com este IP dedicado fiquei empenhado.

----------


## admskill

Testei aqui rodou redondinho !

----------


## magrock

> Tô precisando de algo assim para IP dedicado.
> Antes eu tinha acesso com o modem em Bridge, mas agora com este IP dedicado fiquei empenhado.


NA LINHA ESCRITO "Global DDNS Interface" PONHA O NOME ONDE SEU IP DEDICADO ESTÁ RODANDO 
Veja se o que eu te disser aqui vai dar certo

1º - Vá no site do changeip (www.changeip.com)

2º - vá em "My Account" e entre com seu usuario e a senha (Seu Usuario tem que estar "Active")

3º - Logado, voce vai ver uma caixa escrito "Control Panel", Nesta caixa voce vai ver "Update DDNS Set" ao lado clique no nº 1 (um)

4º - Após Clicado no numero vai te pedir o seu usuario e a senha de OK e pronto. seu ip vai estar cadastrado e atualizado espere 5 minutos e tente entrar com seu nome DDNS no winbox e a sua senha padrão

PODE SER QUE FUNCIONE OK, MAS TENTE :Star:

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

vou testar as duas formas.. com e sem IP valido...


depois posto os resultados...

----------


## Geanderson

Boa noite

fiz tudo que esta no tutorial mais dar este erro 

could not connect to 189.83.146.16 (port 80) - no response!

Meu modem nÃo esta rodeado e esta em bridge.

Valeu

----------


## magrock

> Boa noite
> 
> fiz tudo que esta no tutorial mais dar este erro 
> 
> could not connect to 189.83.146.16 (port 80) - no response!
> 
> Meu modem nÃo esta rodeado e esta em bridge.
> 
> Valeu


Ae fera, vamos ao fatos:

trocou os nomes no script para a sua interface de conexão com a internet, nome DDNS, nome da conta no Changeip, e a Senha ?

Deu o "RUN SCRIPT" no MK ? Se deu Veja se aparece a DATA E HORA assim que voce deu RUN SCRIPT

Entrou com o nome de DDNS no winbox e a sua senha padrão do MK (NÃO É A SENHA DO CHANGEIP NÃO)

se voce fez o que está escrito no tutorial, e se estiver do jeito demonstrado no mesmo, não tem como errar OK

Abraços

----------


## admskill

pessoal eu reparei que a gente tah tendo um probleminha ai ... eu simplesmente configurei rodou tudo redondinho no primeiro dia mas depois naum atualizou mais o ddns pelo change ip !

----------


## brenovale

Tenho um MK em casa, rodando o Script normalzinho. Com Scheduler pra atualizar de 10 em 10 minutos.
Segue abaixo: ATENÇÃO ESSE SCRIPT é pra VERSÃO 3.X, se alguem precisar da versão 2.9.x só pedir aki..

:log info "DDNS: Begin"

:global ddnsuser "seuusuario"
:global ddnspass "suasenha"
:global ddnshost "o_host_que _vc_criou"
:global ddnsinterface "pppoe-out1"
:global ddnslastip "0"

:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface] address ]

:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip 0.0.0.0/0 }

:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={

:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")

} else={

:if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={

:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ]
:global ddnslastip $ddnsip

} else={

:log info "DDNS: No change" 

}

}

:log info "DDNS: End"



Agora o Scheduler

/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=no interval=10m name=schedule1 on-event=DDNS \
start-time=startup

[]'s

----------


## magrock

ABRA O .TXT SE POSSIVEL MAXIMIZE A JANELA, DÊ UM CTRL+A APOS SELECIONAR TUDO, DE UM CTRL+C 
VÁ EM SYSTEM - SCRIPT- SINAL DE "+" E DE UM CTRL+V E TIRE A CAIXA "PASSWORD"

PRA ELE ATUALIZAR SOZINHO O MK FAZ ESSA FUNÇÃO

VÁ EM SYSTEM - SCHEDULER - SINAL DE "+"

só altere o interval para 02:00:00 (é o tempo de atualização no caso de 2 em 2 horas ele atualiza)
digite na caixa branca

/ system script run (E O NOME DO SEU SCRIPT, NO MEU CASO É DynDDNS , ENTÃO FICOU ASSIM )

*/ system script run DynDDNS*

PODE SER ESSE O PROBLEMA OCORRIDO COM VOCES O "SCHEDULER" NO MK

POIS SE O SCRIPT ESTIVER CERTO AI NO MK DE VOCES TEM TUDO A DAR CERTO, POIS EU USO ELE HÁ UNS 3 MESES E NÃO ME DÁ PROBLEMA ALGUM, QUALQUER DUVIDA ADD NO MSN: *[email protected]*

*DEIXEI UMA IMAGEM DISPONIVEL AQUI DO MEU SCRIPT E DO SCHEDULER ESTÁ EM ANEXO*

----------


## magrock

Poxa pessoal, eu deixei o tutorial altamente descente (è a primeira vez que faço um)
e muita gente não está acertando, poxa vamos e convenhamos, é só pegar o TUTORIAL e o SCRIPT (Que por sinal está certinho)
não tem erro galera, não tem nescessidade disso, É Só PRESTAR ATENÇÃO
qualquer duvida
add no msn que eu irei atender com satisfação, pois muitos tutoriais e post do under-linux jah me ajudaram muito
porque eu não posso ajudar voces OK
Abraços a todos e ATENÇÃO AO TUTORIAL E O SCRIPT
fui...

----------


## admskill

eh eu to usando aki o do Change ip funcinou redondinho nos tres primeiros dias ... mas depois parou de atualizar o meu Ip !

----------


## magrock

> eh eu to usando aki o do Change ip funcinou redondinho nos tres primeiros dias ... mas depois parou de atualizar o meu Ip !


Admskill, dá uma olhada na imagem miniatura e veja se o script está certo, se o seu scheduler está certo, com o nome do script digitado corretamente, coincidindo com letras maiusculas e minusculas, faça um teste com o scheduler, abra o System -- Script e deixe a janela aberta vá no Log do seu MK e deixe a janela aberta depois vá no System -- Scheduler e ponha o Interval em 00:00:10 observe no log se vai ter as seguintes Inscrições:

DDNS:Begin
DDNS:No Change
DDNS:End

Caso Seu DDNS:No Change aparecer outra coisa como DDNS:Sending Update logo abaixo aparecer DDNS:Updated o DDNS está atualizado
Caso apareça DDNS:No Change é por que seu DDNS está atualizado
se só aparecer DDNS:Begin e não aparecer mais nada relacionado a DDNS é porque seu script tem algum erro
Dá uma olhada nas imagens Anexadas e compare seu script com o da imagem, e observe tambem o nome do script e no Scheduler (No campo onde voce põe o script do Scheduler) veja se está / system script run e o nome do seu SCRIPT
no caso da imagem é o que eu uso está assim.
/ system script run DynDDNS (DynDDNS É O NOME DO MEU SCRIPT)

VALEU FITA PRESTE ATENÇÃO AEW QUALQUER COISA ME MANDA UMA MENSAGEN COM A IMAGEM DO SCRIPT, SCHEDULER, LOG ENTRE OUTROS VALEU
ESTOU AQUI PARA AJUDAR VOCES

----------


## magrock

Se alguem ainda estiver com alguma duvida com relação ao tutorial ou de como proceder, postem aqui Valeu
Obrigado a todos que tenham Agradecido e tambem aqueles que tenham visitado OK
Abraço a todos !!  :Star:   :Rock:   :Star:

----------


## magrock

Se for possivel até transformar o tutorial em WIKI para melhor acesso dos usuarios do forum !!
(Se quiserem eu refaço o tutorial com mais explicações)
valeu galera !!

"Profissionais fizerão o Titanic, Amadores fizerão a Arca de Noé"

----------


## 1929

> Se for possivel até transformar o tutorial em WIKI para melhor acesso dos usuarios do forum !!
> (Se quiserem eu refaço o tutorial com mais explicações)
> valeu galera !!
> 
> "Profissionais fizerão o Titanic, Amadores fizerão a Arca de Noé"


E o Titanic afundou, a Arca não!!!

----------


## agnaldo52

Pessoal, não conseguir usar esse script no mikrotik 3.14, quando executa no log aparece ddns: begin
Ficou desse jeito:

:log info "DDNS: Begin"
:global ddnsuser "xxxxxtrellis"
:global ddnspass "03xxxx"
:global ddnshost "basesao.changeip.org"
:global ddnsinterface "pppoe-out1"
:global ddnslastip "0"
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface] address ]
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={
:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
:if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ]
:global ddnslastip $ddnsip
} else={
:log info "DDNS: No change" 
}
}
:log info "DDNS: End" 

será que tem alguma coisa errada? se tiver, por favor me oriente.

ps: nol ugar da crinha acima coloquei dois pontos e a letra (p)

Obrigado

----------


## 14735

> Pessoal, não conseguir usar esse script no mikrotik 3.14, quando executa no log aparece ddns: begin
> Ficou desse jeito:
> 
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
> :global ddnsuser "xxxxxtrellis"
> :global ddnspass "03xxxx"
> :global ddnshost "basesao.changeip.org"
> :global ddnsinterface "*pppoe-out1*"
> :global ddnslastip "0"
> ...


provavelmente esta erado a interface amigo aonde esta em *negrito* 
coloca a interface que sai para os clientes .

----------


## magrock

> provavelmente esta erado a interface amigo aonde esta em *negrito* 
> coloca a interface que sai para os clientes .


não, a interface que sai para o cliente não, e sim para a sua interface conectada com a internet
no meu caso ela está conectando com o modem adsl em modo bridge, se o seu modem adsl está em router, mudeo para bridge ai o funcionamento é 100%, se não alterar voce terá que mudar o seu ip no proprio site www.changeip.com se estiver em bridge ele vai criar um tipo de INTERFACE diferente no meu caso "pppoe-out1" mas pode ser alterado de acordo com o nome da interface que voce mesmo nomeou ao criar a interface pppoe OK
qualquer duvida posta aew

----------


## 14735

e no caso de estar acessando um segundo mk na mesma rede a interface seria cliente ja que esse segundo mk esta em bridge certo?

----------


## agnaldo52

Amigos, agradeço a atenção, é pppoe na eth3 que ficou assim: pppoe-out1

----------


## djpicapau

Eu fiz aqui e deu tudo certo, mas depois de um tempo vem dando a mensagem: "Missing RouterOS Winbox plugins".

Já dei um clear na cache do Winbox, já tentei conectado pelo Secure Mode, mas não funfou. :Dontknow: 

Tem algum problema se colocar a senha do ChangeIp igual a do Mikrotik?

----------


## magrock

> Eu fiz aqui e deu tudo certo, mas depois de um tempo vem dando a mensagem: "Missing RouterOS Winbox plugins".
> 
> Já dei um clear na cache do Winbox, já tentei conectado pelo Secure Mode, mas não funfou.
> 
> Tem algum problema se colocar a senha do ChangeIp igual a do Mikrotik?


Fala ae qual a versão voce está usando, Cara tem que esperar ele dar o DDNS:UPDATE vá no LOG do Mikrotik e veja se tem estas Palavras lá:

DDNS:Begin
DDNS:Updated Sucefull
DDNS:End

ou

DDNS:Begin
DDNS:No Change
DDNS:End
Se aparecer o segundo é porque ele está atualizado com o seu IP do seu ISP OK

Se caso voce fornecer acesso a outra pessoa ele vai poder alterar sua senha, só se voce criar um tipo de usuario somente leitura

----------


## magrock

E o seguinte, rodando pelo forum encontrei dois scripts postados neste topico aqui:
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...no-mk-3-x.html
e os companheiros postaram dois scripts o qual são estes aqui:


```
# Define User Variables
:global ddnsuser "usuario"
:global ddnspass "senha"
:global ddnshost "host.changeip.org"
# Define Global Variables
:global ddnsip
:global ddnslastip
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip "0" }
:global ddnsinterface
:global ddnssystem ("mt-" . [/system package get system version] )
# Define Local Variables
:local int
# Loop thru interfaces and look for ones containing
# default gateways without routing-marks
:foreach int in=[/ip route find dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 active=yes ] do={ 
  :if ([:typeof [/ip route get $int routing-mark ]] != str ) do={
     :global ddnsinterface [/ip route get $int interface]
  } 
}
# Grab the current IP address on that interface.
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface ] address ]
# Did we get an IP address to compare?
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={
   :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
  :if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
    :log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
    :log info [ :put [/tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[:pick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ] ]
    :global ddnslastip $ddnsip
  } else={ 
    :log info "DDNS: No update required."
  }
}
# End of script
```

 e este:


```
#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
```

 vejam ae e informem se funcionou, o primeiro script o nosso amigo Minelli Afirmou que o script funciona no MK3.x tranquilamente, e o segundo script tivemos 2 afirmações uma do amigo NeyDourado e InfinityWifi,o qual disseram que funciona tanto no 2.x quanto no 3.x, não esqueçam de agradece-los pelas soluções. A União faz a força e o Açucar !! :Rock: 
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...no-mk-3-x.html

----------


## gulinhaster

Aqui eu uso 2 adsl e um dedicado,os dois adsl estão em router e a primeira opção funcionou legal aqui,fica meu agradecimento a quem criou ela e a vcs aqui do forum por compartilharem o que sabem.







> E o seguinte, rodando pelo forum encontrei dois scripts postados neste topico aqui:
> https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...no-mk-3-x.html
> e os companheiros postaram dois scripts o qual são estes aqui:
> 
> 
> ```
> # Define User Variables
> :global ddnsuser "usuario"
> :global ddnspass "senha"
> ...

----------


## magrock

Obrigado, Eu tambem não sou lá essas coisas tambem, mas coletando informações e estudando um pouquinho de
cada coisa, agente chega lá... :Rock:

----------


## magrock

No permalink de Numero 33, eu postei os scripts do nosso amigo Minelli Afirmando que um certo script funciona no MK3.x e em seguida um segundo script postados por NeyDourado e InfinityWifi,o qual disseram que funciona tanto no 2.x, Agora surgiu mais uma afirmação que o script postado pelo Minelli funcionam TAMBEM com modems ADSL em modo ROUTER, Aqui fica mais um depoimento de usuarios do nosso Forum, não esqueçam de agradecer os usuario Minelli e NeyDourado pela postagem dos seguintes scripts: :Idea: 
POSTADO POR Minelli


```
# Define User Variables
:global ddnsuser "usuario"
:global ddnspass "senha"
:global ddnshost "host.changeip.org"
# Define Global Variables
:global ddnsip
:global ddnslastip
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip "0" }
:global ddnsinterface
:global ddnssystem ("mt-" . [/system package get system version] )
# Define Local Variables
:local int
# Loop thru interfaces and look for ones containing
# default gateways without routing-marks
:foreach int in=[/ip route find dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 active=yes ] do={ 
  :if ([:typeof [/ip route get $int routing-mark ]] != str ) do={
     :global ddnsinterface [/ip route get $int interface]
  } 
}
# Grab the current IP address on that interface.
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface ] address ]
# Did we get an IP address to compare?
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={
   :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
  :if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
    :log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
    :log info [ :put [/tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[:pick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ] ]
    :global ddnslastip $ddnsip
  } else={ 
    :log info "DDNS: No update required."
  }
}
# End of script
```

 

E PELO NeyDourado


```
#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
```

 
E AQUI FICA LINK DO POST 

```
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikrotik/117556-ddns-no-mk-3-x.html
```

----------


## neydourado

#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"


Vale tanto pra versão 2 e 3.


Att,
Ney Dourado

----------


## Strider

Obrigado pela dica Ney, mas não funcionou.
Continua dando erro de autenticação.
Que ip é este 127.0.0.255?
Talvez não esteja dando certo porque eu uso o servico DDNS do site *www.no-ip.org* que é gratuito.
Pelo que ví a maioria do pessoal aqui usa o *www.changeip.com* que só é gratuito por 7 dias.
Alguem tem alguma sugestão?

Obrigado.

----------


## neydourado

E free tbem.

faça o seu cadastro, eh crie o dominio lá eh acabara os seus problemas. :Dito: 

#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=*usuario*.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=*usuario* key="*senha*"

O que esta em negrito, só isso que preciso alterar.

Att,
Ney

----------


## marcelhalls

Eu tenho uma duvida entre ddns e no-ip.

Tipo, o no-ip fica pedido para acessar a conta a cada 60 dias, o ddns pede isso tambem?

----------


## neydourado

> Eu tenho uma duvida entre ddns e no-ip.
> 
> Tipo, o no-ip fica pedido para acessar a conta a cada 60 dias, o ddns pede isso tambem?



Até o momento não!

----------


## Strider

deu certo Ney!
 :Deal: 

obrigado cara

 :Rock:

----------


## Strider

Deu certo Ney!
 :Deal: 




> www.ddns.info
> 
> E free tbem.
> 
> faça o seu cadastro, eh crie o dominio lá eh acabara os seus problemas.
> 
> #int-DDNS.Info
> /tool dns-update name=*usuario*.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=*usuario* key="*senha*"
> 
> ...


Obrigado cara!!

 :Rock:

----------


## 14735

> Eu tenho uma duvida entre ddns e no-ip.
> 
> Tipo, o no-ip fica pedido para acessar a conta a cada 60 dias, o ddns pede isso tambem?


vc precisa acessar o endereço que criou nao a conta 
mais o mk se encarrega de atualizar entao sempre fica ativa a conta blz

----------


## terencerocha

preciso acessar uma vpn q usa adsl...mas qdo cadastro a interface no mk da outra ponta (nao do adls) ele resolve o nome e coloca o ip no local do algumacoisa.changeip.net...como faco pra fixar o nome ao inves do ip? pq se o adsl reiniciar ele vai tentar discar no ip antigo...???

----------


## magrock

> preciso acessar uma vpn q usa adsl...mas qdo cadastro a interface no mk da outra ponta (nao do adls) ele resolve o nome e coloca o ip no local do algumacoisa.changeip.net...como faco pra fixar o nome ao inves do ip? pq se o adsl reiniciar ele vai tentar discar no ip antigo...???


vá no control Panel do ChangeIP e vai ter as opções Manuais de IP ai voce digita o ip desejado um vai ser para o ROOT outro para FTP e outro para WWW, pórem se o seu ip mudar voce vai ter que trocar manualmente :Captain:

----------


## terencerocha

vc nao entendeu...isso acontece na interface pptp do mk q vai discar pro adsl...eu quero q na interface pptp em conect to fique o nome do host ao inves do ip...

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem poderia me ajudar não conseguir de geito nenhum, aparece a seguinte mensagem:

*Could not fetch index from 189.81.221.225 (port 80): Not Found*

o status no site já está assim* Account Status:*  Active 

Já tentei entrar até com meu IP válido e nao conseguir

Assim que apertei em Run Script apareceu a hora em que cadastrei e nao apareceu nenhum erro
e no Log apareceu:
DDNS: Begin
DDNS: No change
DDNS: End

Meu Mikrotik é a versão 2.9.27

*Script*:

:log info "DDNS: Begin"

:global ddns-user "shark2net" 
:global ddns-pass "minha senha"
:global ddns-host "shark2net.ServeUsers.com"
:global ddns-interface "saida" 

:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]

:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }

:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={

:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")

} else={

:if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={

:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
:global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip

} else={ 

:log info "DDNS: No change" 

}

}

:log info "DDNS: End"

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem poderia me ajudar
:::::::::::

Já tentei todas as regras mas quando tento acessar o *Mikrotik* via *Winbox*, *Webbox* ou mesmo via *Telnet*, consigo acesso direto ao *modem de internet* e não ao *MK* que no caso seria o proposto aqui.

----------


## magrock

> Alguem poderia me ajudar
> :::::::::::
> 
> Já tentei todas as regras mas quando tento acessar o *Mikrotik* via *Winbox*, *Webbox* ou mesmo via *Telnet*, consigo acesso direto ao *modem de internet* e não ao *MK* que no caso seria o proposto aqui.


Como está a Configuração do seu modem
Roteado ou Bridge(Tal Conf. requer a autenticação e não como no Roteado que o proprio equimento faz isso automaticamente)

Feliz Natal :Santaclaus:

----------


## magrock

> *Script*:
> 
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
> 
> :global ddns-user "shark2net" 
> :global ddns-pass "minha senha"
> :global ddns-host "shark2net.ServeUsers.com"
> :global ddns-interface "saida" 
> 
> ...


Meu Nobre veja e se preciso modifique o seu script


```
:log info "DDNS: Begin"
 
:global ddns-user "f"
:global ddns-pass ""
:global ddns-host "fastlinknet.myDDNS.com"
:global ddns-interface "Link Discado"
 
:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={
 
  :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")
 
} else={
 
  :if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={
 
    :log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
    :log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[:pick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
    :global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip
 
  } else={ 
 
    :log info "DDNS: No change" 
 
  }
 
}
 
:log info "DDNS: End"
```

 
Feliz Natal :Santaclaus:

----------


## magrock

> vc nao entendeu...isso acontece na interface pptp do mk q vai discar pro adsl...eu quero q na interface pptp em conect to fique o nome do host ao inves do ip...


Pow cara desculpe-me se não entendi a sua pergunta, pois como eu disse no inicio "Ainda sou um amador em relação a MK" Mas como pode ver a minha intenção era a das melhores OK. Caso consiga solucionar o problema poste ai para conhecimento mutuo pois eu Infelizmente não sei te responder tal pergunta...

Feliz Natal :Santaclaus:

----------


## cesarpsa

> Como está a Configuração do seu modem
> Roteado ou Bridge(Tal Conf. requer a autenticação e não como no Roteado que o proprio equimento faz isso automaticamente)
> 
> Feliz Natal


 Meu modem é Roteado, depois que você falou eu voltei no inicio do topico e vi que essas regras era pra modo bridge, valeu pela ajuda!

Existe alguma outra maneira de acessar remotamente o mikrotik que usa internet de um modem roteado, nem que seja apenas via telnet?

lembrando que velox de recife tem porta 80 bloqueada para acesso remoto

----------


## cesarpsa

> Caros amigos, ja tentei de tudo e não consegui fazer funfa, Uso Mk 2.9.27, verifiquei os log e deixei para atualizar em 10 minutos e esta dando essa mensagem.
> 
> DDNS: Begin
> DDNS: No Change
> DDNS: End
> 
> Meu modem esta roteando, meu script esta assim
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
> :global ddns-user "mkxxxxxx"
> ...


Eu tambem já tentei de tudo. tah dificil.

----------


## magrock

> Existe alguma outra maneira de acessar remotamente o mikrotik que usa internet de um modem roteado, nem que seja apenas via telnet?
> 
> lembrando que velox de recife tem porta 80 bloqueada para acesso remoto


Ai o bixo pegou, mas eu vou postar uma solução para a galera, fiquem Tranquilos OK :Driver: 
Mas tem uma coisa que eu posso ressaltar, veja se no seu Modem tem opções de NAT caso tenha, voce vai criar um redirecionamento do IP ADDRESS do MK redirecionando para a porta 8291 (Porta padrão do Winbox). feito isso cada vez que quizer acesso voce vai entrar no site www.omeuip.com.br, Voce vai ver seu IP lá, pegue o seu ip e insira no winbox, caso tenha feito o redirecionamento da NAT corretamente ele vai entrar. 
EX:seu address é 10.0.0.254/24
Vá no MODEM e veja se tem opção de NAT e crie um redir. tipo
ip address=10.0.0.24 to port=8291

Feliz Natal :Marchmellow:

----------


## magrock

> Eu tambem já tentei de tudo. tah dificil.


Mano tu ta usando esse script ai ta bixado, cheio de erros de sintaxe
usa o que está em Anexo no inicio do topico OK :Vroam:

----------


## cesarpsa

> Mano tu ta usando esse script ai ta bixado, cheio de erros de sintaxe
> usa o que está em Anexo no inicio do topico OK


Eu estou usando o mesmo script

e recebo a mesma mensagem
*Could not fetch index from 189.81.221.82 (port 80): Not Found*

devido meu modem está roteado, o DNS funciona, mas me envia para o modem roteado.

Se alguem souber como fazer pra rodar num modem roteado ou link dedicado, posta por favor.

----------


## cesarpsa

> Ai o bixo pegou, mas eu vou postar uma solução para a galera, fiquem Tranquilos OK
> Mas tem uma coisa que eu posso ressaltar, veja se no seu Modem tem opções de NAT caso tenha, voce vai criar um redirecionamento do IP ADDRESS do MK redirecionando para a porta 8291 (Porta padrão do Winbox). feito isso cada vez que quizer acesso voce vai entrar no site www.omeuip.com.br, Voce vai ver seu IP lá, pegue o seu ip e insira no winbox, caso tenha feito o redirecionamento da NAT corretamente ele vai entrar. 
> EX:seu address é 10.0.0.254/24
> Vá no MODEM e veja se tem opção de NAT e crie um redir. tipo
> ip address=10.0.0.24 to port=8291
> 
> Feliz Natal


Olha meu modem é o DSL 500b da D-Link

Ver se você descobre onde eu redireciono as portas.

o DNS da minha rede é 192.168.0.52
o DNS da Velox é 200.165.132.155

Interface Internet que eu coloquei no MK foi 192.168.0.2/24
Interface da Rede dos Clientes eu coloquei 10.5.50.1/24

----------


## cesarpsa

Não conseguir redirecionar a porta, se alguem souber como fazer, por favor me ajudem.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

o meu funfo legal

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Criei o script e ele funcionou comigo, mas da outra vez que tentei nao du certo.

Percebi que no meu script estava com intervalo de 5 minutos entao fui no myddns e percebi que ele levava mais de 15 minutos para atualizar, entao esperei e meu script atualizou pela primeira vez pelo site e umas 10 vezes pelo mikrotik

cocnclusao aguarde o site atualizar se estiver convicto de que esta certo que ele vai rodar no server

----------


## FernandodeDeus

o meu funcionou por uns dias e parou, será que o change ip funciona por um periodo depois para. Parece que no site fala sobre 7 dias!!!!!

----------


## claudiolegal2000

Percebi que ele está com um intervalo grande de horas para atualizar, então larguei isso um pouco de lado e pego o ip real e entro no mikrotik através do site www.meuip.com. qauando o servidor reinicia e alguém me liga, eu peço para entrar nesse site e me passar o ip e logo novamente, pois se o servidor reiniciar ele muda o ip.

----------


## magrock

O meu ta aki até hoje
jah tem uns 6 meses que eu utilizo a mesma conta do change-ip
sobre o intervalo de atualização
da uma incurtada no scheduler e põe ele pra executar o script de 3 em 3 minutos
fica manero  :Ciao:

----------


## celsocw

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


cara obrigado pelo tempo gasto pra fazer isso, fico uma arara quando eu posto algo e ninguem agradece, estou cheio de tutoriais que eu fiz e nao posto aqui por causa da ingratidao, odeio esse tipo de gente. O dia que eu estiver sem fazer nada posto alguns aqui em consideração aqueles que perderam tempo me ensinando. Mais uma vez obrigado

----------


## celsocw

Consegui, usei o script e o scheduler e ta funcionando legal. 

www.oformatador.com.br
Formatação de computadores e notebooks em Itajaí e Balneário Camboriú
Contato 47 99791-3161

----------


## FernandodeDeus

o meu da essa mensagem quando tento acessar. O que será que esta errado?

----------


## lipeiori

Porque vcs não usam o DynDNS, gratuito, estavel e funciona 100%.

Coloquem o DynDNS no modem e redirecionam a porta para o MK.

----------


## cesarpsa

> Porque vcs não usam o DynDNS, gratuito, estavel e funciona 100%.
> 
> Coloquem o DynDNS no modem e redirecionam a porta para o MK.


è que falar pra fazer é bem facil, o problema é como fazer isso, eu cancei de postar minhas configurações e meu equipamento e toda hora vem um mandando redirecionar para a porta do mk e ninguem sabe explicar como fazer isso.

----------


## lipeiori

> è que falar pra fazer é bem facil, o problema é como fazer isso, eu cancei de postar minhas configurações e meu equipamento e toda hora vem um mandando redirecionar para a porta do mk e ninguem sabe explicar como fazer isso.


Cara, procura uma opção no seu modem chamada Redirecionamento de portas ou Port Forwarding ou ainda Virtual Server.

Coloca o IP do MK e a porta a ser redirecionada.

Coloca o DynDNS no *modem* roteado e pronto. 

Seu modem é o Siemens 4200?

----------


## interhome

Parabéns pela iniciativa.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


então te agradeço ..pois funcionou direitinho valeuuu

----------


## agentmyke

VLW tudo certinho funcionou no meu mk 3.14 thx

----------


## cesarpsa

> Cara, procura uma opção no seu modem chamada Redirecionamento de portas ou Port Forwarding ou ainda Virtual Server.
> 
> Coloca o IP do MK e a porta a ser redirecionada.
> 
> Coloca o DynDNS no *modem* roteado e pronto. 
> 
> Seu modem é o Siemens 4200?


Olha meu modem é o DSL 500b da D-Link

o DNS da minha rede é 192.168.0.52
o DNS da Velox é 200.165.132.155

Interface Internet que eu coloquei no MK foi 192.168.0.2/24
Interface da Rede dos Clientes eu coloquei 10.5.50.1/24

Se alguem souber como eu faço pra isso funcionar com meu modem roteado.

----------


## siderado

brigadão magrock, olha ja havia usado varios scripts mas nenhum funcionou legal, mas este seu foi perfeito. brigadão mesmo ok.

----------


## genaldogg

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


 
NEM TESTEI AINDA, MAS SÓ DE TER ENCONTRADO ESTE TUTORIAL FICO AGRADECIDO, VALEU!!

----------


## lipeiori

> Olha meu modem é o DSL 500b da D-Link
> 
> o DNS da minha rede é 192.168.0.52
> o DNS da Velox é 200.165.132.155
> 
> Interface Internet que eu coloquei no MK foi 192.168.0.2/24
> Interface da Rede dos Clientes eu coloquei 10.5.50.1/24
> 
> Se alguem souber como eu faço pra isso funcionar com meu modem roteado.


Cara esquece o DNS da Velox.. no redirecionamento de portas coloca o IP do MK (ex: 192.168.0.1) e a porta 8291.

Coloca o DynDNS no modem e coloca o host no Winbox pra entrar.

----------


## infocarlosx

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


 
Para quem ainda não conseguiu colocar para funcionar o Script com modem roteado, basta entrar nas configurações do seu modem e direcionar as portas 80 e 8291 para um IP fixo do seu Mikrotik... Espero ter contribuído também...

----------


## denilsoncosta

Galera, consegui conectar usando um modem roteado depois de muito teste. Uso o modem 510V6 e Adsl.
Fiz o seguinte: Fui no modem e direcionei para a placa que entra no MK (Ether1), fiz a regra que tem aqui no Under para abrir porta para o Emule, só que em vez de colocar o IP da pessoa a ser liberada, coloquei o IP do meu MK. Aí galera, ficou show. Qualquer coisa é só falar.

Lembrando que a porta que é usada é a 8291. 

Tive que escrever, pois já fui muito ajudado.

----------


## lipeiori

> Galera, consegui conectar usando um modem roteado depois de muito teste. Uso o modem 510V6 e Adsl.
> Fiz o seguinte: Fui no modem e direcionei para a placa que entra no MK (Ether1), fiz a regra que tem aqui no Under para abrir porta para o Emule, só que em vez de colocar o IP da pessoa a ser liberada, coloquei o IP do meu MK. Aí galera, ficou show. Qualquer coisa é só falar.
> 
> Lembrando que a porta que é usada é a 8291. 
> 
> Tive que escrever, pois já fui muito ajudado.


É isso ai mesmo.

----------


## cesarpsa

É pelo visto só não funciona comigo, se alguem tiver mais alguma ideia que possa me ajudar.

Concerteza é algum problema de porta, pois o Log do MK dar tudo certinho.

Mais quando tento logar dar o mesmo erro.

----------


## denilsoncosta

Meu amigo, usando o modem roteado o script não funcionará, por que ele só serve para atualizar o seu IP num serviço online, como o NO-ip (o que eu usei). Só que esta parte de atualizar o Ip eu deixei pro modem fazer e não este Script, resumindo desative-o.
Direcione para o Ip de entrada no MK, procure as regras de liberação do Emule aqui do Under mesmo e seja feliz.

Uma outra coisa importatíssima: tem que liberar a porta TCP 8291 e UDP 8291, tanto no modem quanto no MK.
Qualquer coisa é só falar.

----------


## lipeiori

Com o modem roteado não tem porque usar esse script, já que o ddns vai estar no modem.

----------


## cesarpsa

Conseguir, ultilizando uma maquina com o No-ip.

----------


## vandomt

Eu consegui fazer o acesso remoto na versão 3, mas para funcionar eu preciso atualizar o ip no site do DNS toda vez que o IP modifica, alguém ja passou por isso e resolveu? Lembrando que o scheduler esta funcionando certinho de dez em dez minutos.

----------


## mdutra

Pessoal meu modem é um Aztech Turbo 900 roteado, qual script teria que usar.
Vlw

----------


## ogait666

Aee fiz como o tutorial e está funcionando perfeitamente, consigo acessar meu mikrotik de qualquer pc com internet.
To postando essa msg soh pra agradecer.

vlw pelo tutorial.
;D

----------


## infocarlosx

> É pelo visto só não funciona comigo, se alguem tiver mais alguma ideia que possa me ajudar.
> 
> Concerteza é algum problema de porta, pois o Log do MK dar tudo certinho.
> 
> Mais quando tento logar dar o mesmo erro.


 
Faz o seguinte cara, lá no Script:

:global ddns-interface "interface de conexão com a internet Ex :Stick Out Tongue: poe-out1"

Você tem colocar o nome da sua conexão com o velox, O PPOE e não o nome da interface como muitos colocam... Qualquer coisa se comunica comigo pelo MSN que te ajudo: [email protected]

----------


## infocarlosx

> Pessoal meu modem é um Aztech Turbo 900 roteado, qual script teria que usar.
> Vlw


 
Faz o seguinte cara, lá no Script:

:global ddns-interface "interface de conexão com a internet Ex :Stick Out Tongue: poe-out1"

Você tem colocar o nome da sua conexão com o velox, O PPOE e não o nome da interface como muitos colocam... Qualquer coisa se comunica comigo pelo MSN que te ajudo: [email protected]

----------


## angelangra

Pessoal estou com seguinde problema.
Depois que coloquei o DDNS, no log aparece que certo IP externo tentou logar via SSH no meu MK.
Como bloquiar isso?
Será que isso ocorre pelo DDNS ou por passar a routear pelo MK?

desde ja agradeço a atenção

----------


## interhome

Desative o ssh do mikrotik. Ou crie uma regra no firewall bloqueando o ssh (porta 22) na interface Link. Tem tambem o telnet (porta 23).

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Testei aqui rodou redondinho !


poderia passar msn:::

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Testei aqui rodou redondinho !


sobre esse link dedicado p rio de janeiro... me passe ai seu msn

----------


## tiagomes

> Eu consegui fazer o acesso remoto na versão 3, mas para funcionar eu preciso atualizar o ip no site do DNS toda vez que o IP modifica, alguém ja passou por isso e resolveu? Lembrando que o scheduler esta funcionando certinho de dez em dez minutos.


 oi vandomt, tambem tinha esse problema, resolvi a partir do momento que instalaei num pc o DynDNs Updater que tirei do site da DynDNS

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


ola coloquei as configuraões do:
:global ddns-user ""
:global ddns-pass ""
:global ddns-host ""
:global ddns-interface ""
mas qnd cliquei em run script nao começa rodar nada... tem mas alguma coisa de devo modificar no script..ou são so essas q coloquei aki em cima???

----------


## magrock

> ola coloquei as configuraões do:
> :global ddns-user ""
> :global ddns-pass ""
> :global ddns-host ""
> :global ddns-interface ""
> mas qnd cliquei em run script nao começa rodar nada... tem mas alguma coisa de devo modificar no script..ou são so essas q coloquei aki em cima???


Se caso voce não colocou nada entre as Aspas (Do modo que está ai), acerte isso ai.

:GLOBAL DDNS-USER "aqui entre aspas ponha o nome de usuario do CHANGEIP"
ex: global ddns-user "osgemeosucam"

:GLOBAL DDNS-PASS "aqui entre aspas ponha a sua senha da sua conta do CHANGEIP"
ex: global ddns-pass "123456"

:GLOBAL DDNS-HOST "aqui entre aspas ponha o nome do dominio gratis que voce criou no CHANGEIP"
ex: global ddns-host "gemeos.myddns.com"

:GLOBAL DDNS-INTERFACE "aqui entre aspas ponha o nome da sua interface de conexão com a internet"
ex: global ddns-interface "pppoe-out1"

só modifique essas 4 Linhas, e nenhuma alem destas OK

PS: Esse nome de usuario e senha no CHANGEIP não existe, caso contrario é mera coencidencia

----------


## magrock

> oi vandomt, tambem tinha esse problema, resolvi a partir do momento que instalaei num pc o DynDNs Updater que tirei do site da DynDNS


 
Mas a intenção não é deixar uma maquina dedicada pra isso, e sim o proprio MK fazer essa tarefa, se o DDNS não funcionar, tem outros scripts que voce pode usar para essa mesma função, o acesso remoto, aqui mesmo nesse topico voce vai encontrar eles .

Obrigado
 :Stupido:

----------


## keniocesar

Vlw d mais, tava procurando pra poder fazer aki, vlw pela inicativa

----------


## balisteri

perfeito, rodando sem stress.. bom post amigo

----------


## agnaldo52

Amigos, contando que já tenha uma conta no changeip, faça como está, fazendo as auterações.
Está Em rar é so descompactar.

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

ola amigo! 

aqui wu não sei o que fazer? :global ddns-interface "interface de conexão com a internet Ex :Stick Out Tongue: poe-out1" não sei o que colocar. eu tenho um ip fixo e outro adsl no bl604 da dlink.

como eu faço amigo.

----------


## magrock

> ola amigo! 
> 
> aqui wu não sei o que fazer? :global ddns-interface "interface de conexão com a internet Expoe-out1" não sei o que colocar. eu tenho um ip fixo e outro adsl no bl604 da dlink.
> 
> como eu faço amigo.


Pode por o nome da interface que recebe o ip valido sem problema e depois dê um "Run Script"

Depois posta aqui se funcionou ou não..

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

> Pode por o nome da interface que recebe o ip valido sem problema e depois dê um "Run Script"
> 
> Depois posta aqui se funcionou ou não..



estou recebendo 2 link um adsl e outro ip fixo atraves do lb 604 dlink. ai entra no meu servidor mk pela porta link. at+

----------


## Dendel

> Tô usando a versão 2.9.27.
> 
> Eu criei outra conta no ChangeIp, deletei o script e fiz tudo denovo no MK, *funcionou.* *Essa para funfa mesmo.* 
> 
> Acho que sei o q fiz pra dar esse erro. Eu coloquei um segundo servidor MK na rede, aproveitando o bkp do primeiro. 
> 
> Fiz todas as alterações necessárias, mas esqueci de alterar o script do DDNS do segundo, que acbou ficando igual ao do primeiro servidor, acho que isso gerou conflito, mas agora tá rodando certinho. 
> 
> Observei o Log e tá atualizando como vc disse.
> ...


 O seu ta com dois link dedicado?
me add no MSN [email protected]

----------


## viunet

ola boa dia 
pessoal estoucon dificulades em configura o acesso remota ao meu mk. 2.97 uso veloz e cada vez que muda o ip eu nao cosigo acessa o mk , olho no site do changeip e fica la o ip antigo, ai eu refaço a configuração no mk e deleto a conta no site e refaço e ele pega o ip matual ... aguel poderia me da uma ajuda.. nesta.. duvida...
uso a seguite conf,
:log info "DDNS: Begin"

:global ddns-user "xxxxx"
:global ddns-pass "xxxxxx"
:global ddns-host "viunet.25ux.com"
:global ddns-interface "Link_internet"

:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]

:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }

:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={

:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")

} else={

:if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={

:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
:global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip

} else={ 

:log info "DDNS: No change" 

}

}

:log info "DDNS: End"


ja coloquei um tempo menor .. de atualizaçao e na da...

veja a imagem anexada

----------


## letec2000

> Tenho um MK em casa, rodando o Script normalzinho. Com Scheduler pra atualizar de 10 em 10 minutos.
> Segue abaixo: ATENÇÃO ESSE SCRIPT é pra VERSÃO 3.X, se alguem precisar da versão 2.9.x só pedir aki..
> 
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
> 
> :global ddnsuser "seuusuario"
> :global ddnspass "suasenha"
> :global ddnshost "o_host_que _vc_criou"
> :global ddnsinterface "pppoe-out1"
> ...


Cara muito obrigado, eu ja ia criar um post pra essa versao 3.x, mas tu salvou meu mes garoto valew mesmo. 

Ta funcionando direitinho agora.

----------


## bennthiago

Muito bom magrock, aqui sempre uso esse script e nunca me deu problemas. Só que para mim só roda na versão 2.x, para versão 3x eu uso outro.

Muito obrigado

----------


## keniocesar

> Muito bom magrock, aqui sempre uso esse script e nunca me deu problemas. Só que para mim só roda na versão 2.x, para versão 3x eu uso outro.
> 
> Muito obrigado



Qdo minha versao era 2.x tbm funcionava legal, agora eu uso a 3.x passa ai o seu script

----------


## Não Registrado

#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=seu host address=127.0.0.255 key-name=seu usuário key="sua senha"

Lembrando que testei esse script na versão 3X e roda legalzinho, e nas versões 2x eu uso o script do magrock.

qq dúvida posta ai

----------


## Não Registrado

> Qdo minha versao era 2.x tbm funcionava legal, agora eu uso a 3.x passa ai o seu script




#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=seu host criado no changeip address=127.0.0.255 key-name=seu usuário key="sua senha"

em usuário e senha são os seus dados do changeip, ou DDNS. Lembrando que na versão 2x eu uso o script do Magrock, e este na versão 3x. Ambos estão rodando legalzinho

QQ dúvidas estamos ai Keniocesar

----------


## bennthiago

Keniocesar.

Para a versão 3x eu uso esse script aqui, ta funcionando blza
segue:

#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=seu host criado address=127.0.0.255 key-name=seu usuário DDNS key="sua senha"

QQ dúvida poste ai

----------


## viunet

> Keniocesar.
> 
> Para a versão 3x eu uso esse script aqui, ta funcionando blza
> segue:
> 
> #int-DDNS.Info
> /tool dns-update name=seu host criado address=127.0.0.255 key-name=seu usuário DDNS key="sua senha"
> 
> QQ dúvida poste ai


 tabem posso usa na versao 2.9.27 se sim ,, como..

----------


## capanga

> E o seguinte, rodando pelo forum encontrei dois scripts postados neste topico aqui:
> https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...no-mk-3-x.html
> e os companheiros postaram dois scripts o qual são estes aqui:
> 
> 
> ```
> # Define User Variables
> :global ddnsuser "usuario"
> :global ddnspass "senha"
> ...


 

Valeu pela ajuda brother!!! O script funcinou!!!
Valeu!!!

----------


## capanga

Valeu pela ajuda!!!

----------


## willianvandrade

Cara parabens valeu memo funcionou perfeitamente. mas gostaria de saber se alguem ja consequiu fazer com o moden em router pois tenho uma adsl pppoa e so funciona em router..

----------


## cesarpsa

> Cara parabens valeu memo funcionou perfeitamente. mas gostaria de saber se alguem ja consequiu fazer com o moden em router pois tenho uma adsl pppoa e so funciona em router..


Eu conseguir das duas maneiras.

Em modo PPPoE basta seguir a instrução desse topico.

Já com o modem roteado ou mesmo com link, basta usar o No-ip instalado em alguma maquina da rede e acessar remotamente. Obs.´: nesse modo você só poderar saber se funcionou estando em outra rede com internet.

----------


## lsoliveira

Apesar de não conseguir rodar com o Dyndns, criei uma account no changeip.org e PRONTO !!!

Resolvido meu problema e agradecido ao criador do POST !!! 

Obrigado mesmo amigo ! parabéns ! :Rock:

----------


## shinobi

> e no caso de estar acessando um segundo mk na mesma rede a interface seria cliente ja que esse segundo mk esta em bridge certo?


Amigão!!! Estou com a mesma dúvida!!!
Tenho meu servidor e 02 RB com mikrotik, sendo que em relação ao servidor o tutorial funcionou perfeitamente, aliás, parabéns Magrock pelo excelente script! Porém gostaria de acessar remotamente também minhas RB. Logo, se alguém estiver nesta mesma situação, qual foi a solução encontrada para resolver esta questão???

----------


## lsoliveira

Baixe a ultima versão do Winbox, ela aceita a colocação da porta para conexão, dai voce vai acessar colocando a porta 

SEU IP : PORTA 
"123.456.789.123:8888"

ou então

seulogin.changeip.org:**** (onde **** é a porta)

Dai voce cria no NAT do servidor que recebe seu link, um redirecionamento para a porta 8888 que aponta para sua RB !

Abraços

----------


## magrock

Fala pessoal, estive sumido por um tempo, mas agora eu retornei como deveria, desculpem ai por não responder as peguntas direcionadas a mim, mas tudo bem, agradeço aos usuarios que responderam as perguntas direcionadas a mim de coração...

Obrigado a todos... MK Rulez!!! :Idea:  :Smokin:  :Rock:

----------


## Robertorp

meu ip e dinamico este script atualiza automaticamente/?

----------


## lsoliveira

Atualiza sim ! é uma mão na roda !
Eu ja agradeci ! utilize vc também o botão "agradecer"

----------


## Robertorp

aqui não atualizou pq?
quando foi entrar hoje...
não deu..

----------


## aspcog

caros amigos tenho quase 2 dias tentando config o meu acesso remoto e mesmo com todos esses topicos ainda nada.
fiz o backup de um sistema mk montei outra maquina e joguei o backup em outro sistema mk a primeira está com acesso remoto perfeito ja a segunda maquina q foi montada n consigo ter acesso remoto. Criei uma nova conta no changeip fui no script da maquina fiz a troca do novo usuario com o seu dominio e nada. o que pode estar acontecendo?

aqui está meu script para analise...

# Define User Variables
:global ddnsuser "usuario"
:global ddnspass "senha"
:global ddnshost "usuario.changeip.net"
# Define Global Variables
:global ddnsip
:global ddnslastip
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip "0" }
:global ddnsinterface
:global ddnssystem ("mt-" . [/system package get system version] )
# Define Local Variables
:local int
# Loop thru interfaces and look for ones containing
# default gateways without routing-marks
:foreach int in=[/ip route find dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 active=yes ] do={ 
:if ([:typeof [/ip route get $int routing-mark ]] != str ) do={
:global ddnsinterface [/ip route get $int interface]
} 
}
# Grab the current IP address on that interface.
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface ] address ]
# Did we get an IP address to compare?
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={
:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
:if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [  :Stick Out Tongue: ut [/tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ] ]
:global ddnslastip $ddnsip
} else={ 
:log info "DDNS: No update required."
}
}
# End of script

- e com isso o run script não funciona.

----------


## alannery

O meu estava dando esse erro eu resolvi adicionado o meu dns e meu host name, só assim consegui.

----------


## agentmyke

alguem tem um script funcionando para a versao 4.1??  :Idea:

----------


## chipseven

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> ALGUNS USUARIOS AQUI DO FORUM NÃO ESTÃO CONSEGUINDO FAZER O SCRIPT RODAR NA VER:.2.x PELA FALTA DE INSTALAÇÃO DO PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS", É NESSE PACOTE QUE CONTEM O "SCRIPT-HOST" DO MIKROTIK, ENTÃO SE VOCE ESTÃO FAZENDO O PASSO-A-PASSO CERTINHO, E SEM RESULTADOS, INSTALEM O PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS". NÃO ESQUEÇAM !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!



nesse caso creio q vc tem q ativar o dmz do modem para o ip q ta no mk pra ele funcionar o ddns com o modem roteado... :Smile:

----------


## admskill

Aqui não tá funcionando ... não sei pq ... deve ser pq estou usando PCC com os modems em Bridge !

----------


## interhome

> Aqui não tá funcionando ... não sei pq ... deve ser pq estou usando PCC com os modems em Bridge !


 Funciona tbm com o pcc, veja se o nome da conexao que esta no script é o mesmo que colocou no Client pppoe.

----------


## xoreta

eu uso adsl velox de 1m e esta entrando no mk tem como acessar remotamente ele esiste algum scripts pra essa configuraçao

----------


## agpnet

> alguem tem um script funcionando para a versao 4.1??


Aqui tem o script para 3 e 4: Dynamic DNS Update Script for ChangeIP.com - MikroTik Wiki  :Thrasher:

----------


## dipsilva

Cara belo post, sou "noob" no mk ainda, mas gostaria de deixar aqui o que fiz..
Configurei tudo conforme anexo e testei em seguida funcionando perfeitamente, em seguida desabilitei e habilitei novamente o pppoe para que trocasse de ip e ver se realmente em caso de uma queda de energia momentanea eu conseguisse me conectar novamente sem problemas, eis que não consegui, depois ter iniciado do zero navemente intendi que era por causa do tempo que havia configurado no scheduler (deixei assim 00:30:00), fiz novamente o teste diminuido o tempo para 00:00:10 e vi que assim funcionou normalmente, depois coloquei com 00:10:00 que acho que é um tempo ideal..

Obrigado pelo post magrock, tudo muito bem explicado, agradeço tb ao rpclanhouse por algumas dicas..

----------


## djjeantechno

fiz tudo certinho mas nao atualizou quando eu desconectei e conectei o modem denovo,tive que apagar o primeiro sript e colocalo denovo ai foi,se hoiuver solução poste aqui grato jean -detalhe fiz funcionar com o no-ip ddns :Withstupid:

----------


## letec2000

> fiz tudo certinho mas nao atualizou quando eu desconectei e conectei o modem denovo,tive que apagar o primeiro sript e colocalo denovo ai foi,se hoiuver solução poste aqui grato jean -detalhe fiz funcionar com o no-ip ddns


Cara, me explicai, sua versao é a 2, 3 ou 4 ? Pois há diferença da 2 para 3 e 4. Eu uso a 2 e 3 com ADSL em Bridge, meu ddns é o Changeip.net. posso te ajudar se voce usar o changeip.net, caso nao use se cadastre la que te ajudo. aproveita que estou aqui no curso mikrotik MTCNA no Rio com 4 especialistas em MK, e o criador do MK, um gringo da Letonia. Hoje 22/11/09 é o ultimo dia. rsrs

----------


## Macsu

Parabens, apesar de eu estar iniciando deste mundo "MK" era isso que me faltava.

----------


## admskill

> Aqui tem o script para 3 e 4: Dynamic DNS Update Script for ChangeIP.com - MikroTik Wiki



No 4.2 não funciona.

----------


## calll

Olá Amigo! Parabéns pela iniciativa!

----------


## netosdr

Parabens pela contribuicao

----------


## netosdr

Para modem roteado:

Dynamic DNS Update Script for dynDNS behind NAT - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## andrebalby

Amigo para fazer o acesso remoto com link dedicado é so por o ip valido da sua rede no winbox e pronto ta acessando rsrs facil

----------


## letec2000

> Amigo para fazer o acesso remoto com link dedicado é so por o ip valido da sua rede no winbox e pronto ta acessando rsrs facil


Beleza, isso o ip valido e a porta.

ok.

----------


## lwwkas

Ele funcionou beleza na versão 2.9.6
como faco pra executar esse script na versão 3.30?

----------


## konectiva

Amigo parabéns funcionou redondinho ..thanks

----------


## tecnicoreginaldo

Obrigado amigo por dedicar o seu tempo em algo que me foi útil. Resultado perfeito :Cool:

----------


## dimensaonet

amigo minha RB450g com balance PCC nao funciona o script DDNS .
segue minhas regras abaixo.


```
# Define User Variables
:global ddnsuser "dimensao.ddnsxxxx"
:global ddnspass "conselho"
:global ddnshost "dimensao.ddnsxxxxx"
 
# Define Global Variables
:global ddnsip
:global ddnslastip
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip "0" }
:global ddnsinterface
:global ddnssystem ("mt-" . [/system package get system version] )
# Define Local Variables
:local int
# Loop thru interfaces and look for ones containing
# default gateways without routing-marks
:foreach int in=[/ip route find dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 active=yes ] do={ 
  :if ([:typeof [/ip route get $int routing-mark ]] != str ) do={
     :global ddnsinterface [/ip route get $int interface]
  } 
}
# Grab the current IP address on that interface.
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface ] address ]
# Did we get an IP address to compare?
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={
   :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
  :if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
    :log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
    :log info [ :put [/tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[:pick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ] ]
    :global ddnslastip $ddnsip
  } else={ 
    :log info "DDNS: No update required."
  }
}
# End of script
```

 

por favor mim ajudem peciso muito estou deixando um printe em anexo.
Anexo 9906

----------


## eduardotmc

Bom dia a todos.
Meu script não funciona de jeito nenhum, abaixo a minha configuração.
Mikrotik versão 4.9 (pc)
4 Adsl com IP fixo.
modem em bridge.
Clientes acessam determinada adsl devido a marcação de pacotes.
não uso proxy.
as 4 adsl estão mascaradas.

Resumindo, meu script nem executa, não tenho nem como saber onde está o erro.

usei o script aqui do site e também tentei o que está no site do mikrotik mesmo, nenhum deles executa.
Se alguem tiver uma idéia do que pode ser agradeço.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## shinobi

Fala aí amigão! ( *ISOLIVEIRA* ) Obrigado pela sua resposta, mas o redirecionamento com o NAT ñ funcionou, vc teria outra solução ou poderia postar essas regras para mim. Valeu!!!

----------


## Makarrao

Muito obrigado estava procurando este tutorial em português já faz algum tempo...
Vou aplicar em meu server e retorno com o resultado.

----------


## mamaunet

Muito boa a iniciativa, show de bola.

Parabéns!!!

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

ola amigo o SCRIPT deve estar erado porq nao funfa... agora o scheduler eu consegui faser funfa esta contando normal agora o script nao conta de geito nenhum  :Frown:  da um helpe ai amigo vlw abraço

----------


## interhome

Criando acesso ao Mk pelo ChangeIp - Enhanced Dynamic DNS Solutions

/system script
add name=DDNS policy=\
ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password,sniff,sensitive source="\
#int-DDNS.Info\r\
\n/tool dns-update name=ACESSO_CRIADO_CHANGEIP address=127.0.0.255 key-n\
ame=USUARIO_CHANGEIP key=\"SENHA\""

/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=no interval=1m name=DDNS on-event=\
"system script run DDNS" policy=\
reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=\
jan/01/1970 start-time=00:00:00

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

porq essa configuração ai nao é para sua rb tenq ser essa aqui olha

:log info "DDNS: Begin"

:global ddnsuser "seuusuario"
:global ddnspass "suasenha"
:global ddnshost "o_host_que _vc_criou"
:global ddnsinterface "pppoe-out1"
:global ddnslastip "0"

:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface] address ]

:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddnslastip 0.0.0.0/0 }

:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = nil ) do={

:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")

} else={

:if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={

:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[http://static3.under-linux.net/image...ies/tongue.pngick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ]
:global ddnslastip $ddnsip

} else={

:log info "DDNS: No change" 

}

}

:log info "DDNS: End"



Agora o Scheduler

/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=no interval=10m name=schedule1 on-event=DDNS \
start-time=startup

[]'s 




> amigo minha RB450g com balance PCC nao funciona o script DDNS .
> segue minhas regras abaixo.
> 
> 
> ```
> # Define User Variables
> :global ddnsuser "dimensao.ddnsxxxx"
> :global ddnspass "conselho"
> :global ddnshost "dimensao.ddnsxxxxx"
> ...

----------


## interhome

Não existe diferença entre Pc e Rb para acesso externo. Mikrotik é mikrotik. Há diferença esta entre as versões. Essa que postei são para as versões 3x e 4x. A que esta acima, é para a versão 2x.

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

amigo ja tentei todas essas ai nem uma conta unico q esta contando éo Scheduler porq o script nao conta eu cliko no Run Script e so fica no 1 oque sera q eu fis errado ? valew pela atenção
# Dynamic DNS Update / Simple Edition
# Written by Sam Norris, ChangeIP.com
# Copyright ChangeIP.com 2009-2010
# For support send mail to [email protected]
#
# 2009-06-22 RouterOS 3.25 Tested
# 2009-10-05 RouterOS 4.01rc1 Tested
#
# OVERVIEW: %
# This script will update a ChangeIP.com dynamic dns hostname
# with an ip address located directly on an interface.
# %
# NOTES: %
# IF THIS SCRIPT DOES NOT PRODUCE ANY OUTPUT PLEASE COPY AND PASTE IT
# AGAIN. THERE PROBABLY IS A LINE BREAK IN THE WRONG PLACE! Once you
# have created this script and tested that it works by running it
# manually you can schedule it to run every few minutes.
# %
# CONFIGURATION FIELD DEFINITIONS:
# ddnsuser: Enter your ChangeIP.com user id.
# ddnspass: Enter your ChangeIP.com password.
# ddnshost: Enter the hostname (www.example.com) to update.
# ddnsinterface: Enter an interface name - case sensative.
# %
# %
# %
# %
# % % %
# % % %
# % % %
# %
# ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
# EDIT YOUR DETAILS / CONFIGURATION HERE
# ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:global ddnsuser "meu user"
:global ddnspass "minha senha"
:global ddnshost "meu host"
:global ddnsinterface "PPPoE-out1"
# ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
# END OF USER DEFINED CONFIGURATION
# ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:global ddnssystem ("mt-" . [/system package get [/system package find name=system] version] )
:global ddnsip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddnsinterface] address ]
:global ddnslastip
:if ([:len [/interface find name=$ddnsinterface]] = 0 ) do={ :log info "DDNS: No interface named $ddnsinterface, please check configuration." }
:if ([ :typeof $ddnslastip ] = "nothing" ) do={ :global ddnslastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
:if ([ :typeof $ddnsip ] = "nothing" ) do={
:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddnsinterface . ", please check.")
} else={
:if ($ddnsip != $ddnslastip) do={
:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [  :Stick Out Tongue: ut [/tool dns-update name=$ddnshost address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddnsip 0 [:find $ddnsip "/"] ] key-name=$ddnsuser key=$ddnspass ] ]
:global ddnslastip $ddnsip
} else={ 
:log info "DDNS: No changes necessary."
}
}
# END OF SCRIPT




> Não existe diferença entre Pc e Rb para acesso externo. Mikrotik é mikrotik. Há diferença esta entre as versões. Essa que postei são para as versões 3x e 4x. A que esta acima, é para a versão 2x.

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

> Não existe diferença entre Pc e Rb para acesso externo. Mikrotik é mikrotik. Há diferença esta entre as versões. Essa que postei são para as versões 3x e 4x. A que esta acima, é para a versão 2x.


 eu coloquei tudo issu ai tambem e nao deu serto ja tentei de todo jeito :s

----------


## interhome

Somente nesse caso. Me adciona no msn que farei para voce gratuitamente.

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

> Somente nesse caso. Me adciona no msn que farei para voce gratuitamente.


Poxa amigo valw mesmo hein quem sabe sabe ne hehehe ficou xou

----------


## claudinhohw

Fala ai galera to desde segunda-feira tentando fazer esse acesso remoto e nada já fiz inúmeras tentativas alias fiz todas e não deu certo ainda meu ultimo script foi este aki 
# Set needed variables
:local username "claudinhohw"
:local password "********"
:local hostname "claudinhohw.ddns.info"
:global systemname [/system identity get name]

:if ($systemname = "Site1" ) do= {
:set hostname "yourdomain1.dyndns.org"
}
:if ($systemname = "Site2" ) do= {
:set hostname "yourdomain2.dyndns.org"
}
:if ($systemname = "Site3" ) do= {
:set hostname "yourdomain3.dyndns.org"
}

:global dyndnsForce
:global previousIP

# print some debug info 
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: username = $username")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: password = $password")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: hostname = $hostname")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: previousIP = $previousIP")

# get the current IP address from the internet (in case of double-nat)
/tool fetch mode=http address="checkip.dyndns.org" src-path="/" dst-path="/dyndns.checkip.html"
:local result [/file get dyndns.checkip.html contents]

# parse the current IP result
:local resultLen [:len $result]
:local startLoc [:find $result ": " -1]
:set startLoc ($startLoc + 2)
:local endLoc [:find $result "</body>" -1]
:local currentIP [ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $result $startLoc $endLoc]
:log info "UpdateDynDNS: currentIP = $currentIP"

# Remove the # on next line to force an update every single time - useful for debugging, but you could end up getting blacklisted by DynDNS!
#:set dyndnsForce true

# Determine if dyndns update is needed
# more dyndns updater request details available at DynDNS.com - Support -- Developers' Connection -- Update Specifications: Perform Update
:if (($currentIP != $previousIP) || ($dyndnsForce = true)) do={
:set dyndnsForce false
:set previousIP $currentIP
/tool fetch user=$username password=$password mode=http address="members.dyndns.org" src- path="/nic/update?hostname=$hostname&myip=$currentIP" dst-path="/dyndns.txt"
:local result [/file get dyndns.txt contents]
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: Dyndns update needed")
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: Dyndns Update Result: ".$result)
 :Stick Out Tongue: ut ("Dyndns Update Result: ".$result)
} else={
:log info ("UpdateDynDNS: No dyndns update needed")
}
Meu MK é V.3.25, já alterei até o modem mais não consegui nada ainda gostaria da ajuda de vcs meu modem e um Dlink 500b ADSL 2+, roteado tenho internet de 8mb nele....
obs: eu estou na mesma rede que estou testando o acesso remoto tem alguma coisa a ver?
Segue a imagem de como esta os erros...
http://thumbnails32.imagebam.com/926...a692604968.jpg http://thumbnails31.imagebam.com/926...c792604974.jpg http://thumbnails28.imagebam.com/926...6392604985.jpg http://thumbnails32.imagebam.com/926...c392604996.jpg 

desde já agradeço ajuda de todos

----------


## tiagoczn

Estou tendo um problema com meu acesso remoto...
Fiz tudo direitinho, mais quando tento acessar da uma mensagem "port 80 no response" outra coisa, a apçao Scheduler não esta executando o script....o scheduler fica executando, mais o contador do script não muda!!! Tem alguma soluçao, a versao que estou usando e a 3.30, preciso instalar o tools???Aguardo respostas.

----------


## brparra

Salve galera.

Aqui consegui, deu tudo certo. 
Uso um link da Oi em um modem adsl Thomson TG508 configurado como router, para funcionar no modo Router basta criar o redirecionamento da porta, fiz 2 redirecionamentos, da porta 8291 e 23.

Dica: Se vc estiver testando o acesso remoto da mesma internet em que o modem usa como LINK (Ou seja, o IP valido) não Acessa. Vc somente acessa de outra Internet (Outro IP valido). 

Valew!

----------


## heliovilarino

Valeu irmao! Otimo tutorial

----------


## MICROCHIPNET

Ola Magrock!

este tutorial serve para qualquer vesão do mikrotik?
tem algum problema pra quem usa balance com 3 link adsl?
desde de ja eu agradeço.

----------


## lucaspcb

> Ola Magrock!
> 
> este tutorial serve para qualquer vesão do mikrotik?
> tem algum problema pra quem usa balance com 3 link adsl?
> desde de ja eu agradeço.


eu uso um loadbalance com 3 links
e fiz seguindo o primeiro tutorial do tópico
funcionou blz no mk 3.x

----------


## tilinga

Muito bom script vlw pela força

----------


## flavioneves

Galera, efetuei toda a configuração e quando termino a configuração efetuo o texte e da certo, mas qnd reinicio o servidor ai não funciona mais, meu eu não possuo link dedicado e sendo assim meu ip não é fixo. 
Como posso fazer para resolver esse problema, pois o ip não é atualizado no changeip.com 
:global ddns-host "*****"
:global ddns-interface "Aqui n tenho certeza de qual nome,"

Sera o nome que eu atribui a minha interface que sai para internet ou o nome da interface que faz autenticação com o provedor de internet?
Grato.

----------


## flavioneves

Olha so, acho que aqui fica melhor o script 
Relembrando que não posuo ip fixo, e no changeip ele não esta atualizando automatico, sempre que vou la e refaço o procedimento consigo conectar normalmente... so que reiniciei o servidor ou entao alterei o ip ai ja era n conecta mais 

:log info "DDNS: Begin"
:global ddns-user "flavio***"
:global ddns-pass "********"
:global ddns-host "nevesti.ddns.***" aqui o end fornecido pela changeip
:global ddns-interface "Link" ja a interface de conexao com a internet e nada...

:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={
:log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")
} else={
:if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={
:log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
:log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[ :Stick Out Tongue: ick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
:global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip
} else={ 
:log info "DDNS: No change" 
}
}
:log info "DDNS: End"

----------


## djjeantechno

vc esta se esquecendo do schedule para programar para atualizar
vá em system script e de esse comando 
/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=no interval=8m10s name=schedule1 on-event=\
"/system script run nome do seu script" policy=read start-date=jan/01/1970 start-time=\
00:00:00
se te ajudei clique na estrelinha hehehe


> Olha so, acho que aqui fica melhor o script 
> Relembrando que não posuo ip fixo, e no changeip ele não esta atualizando automatico, sempre que vou la e refaço o procedimento consigo conectar normalmente... so que reiniciei o servidor ou entao alterei o ip ai ja era n conecta mais 
> 
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
> :global ddns-user "flavio***"
> :global ddns-pass "********"
> :global ddns-host "nevesti.ddns.***" aqui o end fornecido pela changeip
> :global ddns-interface "Link" ja a interface de conexao com a internet e nada...
> 
> ...

----------


## djjeantechno

olha aconsrho vc resetar seu modem e refazer o processo auqalquer coisa me add no msn [email protected]


> Fala ai galera to desde segunda-feira tentando fazer esse acesso remoto e nada já fiz inúmeras tentativas alias fiz todas e não deu certo ainda meu ultimo script foi este aki 
> # Set needed variables
> :local username "claudinhohw"
> :local password "********"
> :local hostname "claudinhohw.ddns.info"
> :global systemname [/system identity get name]
> 
> :if ($systemname = "Site1" ) do= {
> :set hostname "yourdomain1.dyndns.org"
> ...

----------


## flavioneves

*djjeantechno*

O problema não é a execução do script e sim na atualização do ip junto ao change ip.. 
A execução via scheduler eu consegui normalmente, tem que deixar as caixas de dialogo policy marcadas, exceto a do password e a reset... 

Agora o problema é na atualização do ip junto ao site....

----------


## ramom

Bom topico mas tem um problema toda vez que seu roteador desligar vc vai ter que atualizr no site do ipchanger

----------


## ramom

Estou tentando desenvolvar uma foma de ele auto localizar o ip fornecido pela operadora

----------


## dimoca

Obrigado, Muito simples e objetivo, Vlw Pela iniciativa.

----------


## jadirf

Pessoal, também estou penando pra conseguir acesso usando ip dinâmico com modem roteado (3com 812 officce conect). Por isso gostaria da ajuda de você;

usei varios scripts e não cnsegui nada...ja devo ter cadastro em todos os dns e não obtive resultado.
Uso o ddns.com.br da winco e obtenho atualização de ip normalmente, inclusive consigo estabeler conexão remota e acessa meu modem(812) pelo ddns.

Meu MK é versão 5.0 e por ultimo coloquei o seguinte script:
#int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.com.br address=127.0.0.255 key-name=infottecnica key="*********"

Bom depois disso quando rodo o script ele da a msg "DNS update succesfull", ou seja, o ip foi atualizado pelo script, porém ao tentar conecta remotamente pelo winbox ele não acessa e diz que não foi possivel acessar o indice, porém, resolve o dns e me da meu ip junto com a msg.
Alguem pode me dizer como acessar a RB utilizando esse modem?

----------


## TenneT

ola amigo - vi que o post aqui inicial foi bem postado e tá funcionando BEM para muitos, exceto pra vc, ok.
não sei dizer se vai resolver o seu caso -eu uso o DLINK DSL500B (BRIDGE)
LAN dele ip: 192.168.254.254 (mude para o ip de acesso do seu moden) -
ENTRA NO Dynamic DNS >> WWW.DDNS.US > How-To (direciona para changeip) E CRIA sua conta ATIVA E FAZ TUDO BELEZINHA, OK - depois CLIKA EM FREE DNS - ADICONA O SEU DOMÍNIO, OK.

no script do meu MK está assim: tool dns-update name=meudominiocriado.ddns.us address=192.168.254.254 key-name=meuusuário key="minhasenha"

marca o script e manda RUN, ok.

ja no sheduller está assim na janela:
-name = DDNS
-start date = Jan/01/1970
-start time = 00:00:00
-interval = 00:15:00
-NO EVENT = ddns

manda aplly e OK

NÃO PRECISA MEXER NADA NO SEU MODEN.

AGORA DIGITA O SEU DOMINIO CRIADO TIPO : seudominio.ddns.us no WINBOX e entra com sua senha normal do servidor. se funcionou - blz.
boa sorte.

E OBRIGADO PELA INICIATIVA DO NOSSO AMIGO ACIMA QUE POSTOU AQUI ESTE MATERIAL TÃO BOM.

----------


## wagnerjm

eu adicionei o scipt, pelo mk aparentemente esta tudo ok. sendo q quando faço os testes o winbox nao entra. foi no change ip pra conferir e observei que o change ip nao estava atualizando o IP. ou seja, permaneceu com o mesmo ip do dia que fiz a conta. aparentemente no mk esta tudo certo. o tempo roda. deu tudo ok. o que pode ser isso?

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom dia, depois de um grande esforco e pesquisa srrsrs brincadeira muito simples a solucao do amigo... apenas adicionei isso aqui em script: #int-DDNS.Info
/tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
editei colocando meu dominio usuario e senha.... pronto ficou show ateh agora nao deu defeito... estou usando mk 4.17

----------


## claudinhohw

também estou usando esse há uns 7meses e não tenho problema algum uso o mk 4.11

----------


## peritinaicos

> Bom dia, depois de um grande esforco e pesquisa srrsrs brincadeira muito simples a solucao do amigo... apenas adicionei isso aqui em script: #int-DDNS.Info
> /tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
> editei colocando meu dominio usuario e senha.... pronto ficou show ateh agora nao deu defeito... estou usando mk 4.17


Acabei de testar na rb750 com mk 5.2 também rodou normalmente... excelente soluçao... vlw

----------


## mamboa

> Bom dia, depois de um grande esforco e pesquisa srrsrs brincadeira muito simples a solucao do amigo... apenas adicionei isso aqui em script: #int-DDNS.Info
> /tool dns-update name=usuario.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
> editei colocando meu dominio usuario e senha.... pronto ficou show ateh agora nao deu defeito... estou usando mk 4.17


Muito obrigado pela solução. Funcionou comigo: Modem da gvt roteado e mikrotik 5.1. Agora ele atualiza no site mesmo com o mesmo ip. Valeu!

----------


## jmathayde

loucura ate agora 90% funcionando maisesta dandoesta mensagem no terminal

echo: ddns,error Authentication Failure

o resto foi , ja revisei senha login interface , tentei colocar no 4.11 mais nem roda , so no servidor de teste.

----------


## TenneT

Amigo! Já tentou com um domínio "xxxxx.ddns.us"? Eu tenho aqui e funciona em todas as versões normalmente.
em SCRIPTS tá assim:
Name: ddns
Policy: Só não está marcado = "snif" e "sensitive"
SOURCE:
tool dns-update name=*nomeusuário*.ddns.us address=IPdoseumoden key-name=nomeusuário key="senhaddns"

Em SHEDULER, está: name=DDNS
On Event: "ddns"
Policy: marque as opções = "read", "write" e "test"

Qualquer coisa, diz se rodou legal.
abraço.

----------


## peritinaicos

Pessoal como faço para acessar minha RB que está rodando um load balance com 2 adsl em bridge e 1link dedicado? quando coloco este script com apenas 1 dos links funciona com 2 ou 3 nao funciona.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Pessoal como faço para acessar minha RB que está rodando um load balance com 2 adsl em bridge e 1link dedicado? quando coloco este script com apenas 1 dos links funciona com 2 ou 3 nao funciona.


amigo se da certo com 2 e não dá certo com 3 e que tem algo errado...

tenta esse script
/tool dns-update name=nick.ddns.info address=127.0.0.255 key-name=claudinhohw key="senha"

só mudar o que esta de vermelho

----------


## peritinaicos

Bom dia amigo, obrigado pela ajuda, o detalhe é assim como está entrando nessa rb750 3link adsl e dedicado o script não está rodando ele até atualiza no changeip.com mais não tenho acesso a ela externamente... Outra coisa que estou pensando aqui como faço para acessar um outro MK que está depois dessa rb que está fazendo o loadbalance.. vlw

----------


## lsaandrade

Olá peritinaicos, você conseguiu fazer o script para conectaro MK que roda depois da RB fazendo load balance?
Tenha aqui uma RB750 fazendo loadbalance e o MK numa maquina gerenciando os clientes, mas não consigo acesso externo. Uso o DynDNS. vlw

----------


## MasterLink

Eu também estou com o mesmo problema, ele só acessa a RB do balanceamento.

----------


## interhome

Crie redirecionamento de porta no NAt. exemplo dsnat tcp porta 4041 redirect ip xx.xx.xx.xx porta 8291 (mikrotik) porta 80 (apzinho) 8080 (cameras) ....

----------


## joazier

> Olá pessoal, Criei um tutorial com o codigo CERTO, com os parametros nescessarios para um funcionamento 100%.
> está em ANEXO LOGO AI ABAIXO ^^ (TUTORIAL, SCRIPT PRONTO, e A IMAGEM DE EXEMPLO) BAIXE OS 6 .
> 
> NOTA: O modem ADSL é obrigado estar em BRIDGE, (modo que o Mikrotik autentica no modem) se alguem conseguir fazer com o modem roteado, poste no forum para conhecimento publico, tambem não sei como funciona o tal Link dedicado, se alguem conseguir fazer algo baseado nestas informações, poste tambem para conhecimento publico ok !!
> 
> ALGUNS USUARIOS AQUI DO FORUM NÃO ESTÃO CONSEGUINDO FAZER O SCRIPT RODAR NA VER:.2.x PELA FALTA DE INSTALAÇÃO DO PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS", É NESSE PACOTE QUE CONTEM O "SCRIPT-HOST" DO MIKROTIK, ENTÃO SE VOCE ESTÃO FAZENDO O PASSO-A-PASSO CERTINHO, E SEM RESULTADOS, INSTALEM O PACOTE "ADVANCED-TOOLS". NÃO ESQUEÇAM !!
> 
> O SCRIPT ESTÁ EM ARQUIVO .RAR, É SÓ DESCOMPACTAR QUE VOCES IRÃO ENCONTRAR O .TXT
> 
> HÁ UM BOTÃO AI EMBAIXO ESCRITO "AGREDECER", FAÇA UM BOM USO DELE OK !!


Cara eu fiz do jeito q ta no tutorial...

:global ddns-user "joazier"
:global ddns-pass "minha senha do ID"
:global ddns-host "joazier.25u.com"
:global ddns-interface "Internet"

Obs. Meu mikrotik é um Pc com duas placas de Rede local a interface da link da internet ta como "internet" ou coloco "Ethernet" que se refere a placa de rede?


atenciosamente;


Joazier G. Silva


Obrigado....

----------


## shinobim

legal acompanhando

----------


## bugingang

Estou com problema parecido o dos colegas acima. Estrutura

3ADSL 1LINK2M--->MK BALANCEAMENTO--->MK SERVIDOR PPPOE--->SWITCH--->TORRE MK AP--->CPE MK CLIENTES PPPOE

cliente final precisa acessar um stand alone cameras, o cliente me pediu para redirecionar portas mas se todo cliente pedir isso vou ficar com um monte de regras então preciso de um ddns que não precisa de tando redirecionamento.

Para um cliente que tinha um servidor com gv800 coloquei o hamachi e ficou perfeito, mas no stand alone não da bom isso eu que não achei a maneira.

Se tiver alguma alma caridosa para me dar um apoio ai fico grato.

----------


## Dhytechno

Show configurei de primeira rolou perfeito, obrigado por compartilhar !!!

----------


## csbrasil3

só uma duvida esse tuto funciona com modem modo bridge ou routiado????

----------


## claudinhohw

modem em brigde com o mk discando.

----------


## csbrasil3

ta eu estou com uma pequena dificuldade eu fiz o tudo tudo certinho modem em bridge e tal tudo fufo 100% 
mas tipo assim quero reiniciar o modem via rede interna mesmo mas não to conseguindo
quando tava no modo rotiado dava pra mim entrar no modem e reiniciar agora ja não consigo mais.
alguem pode me dar uma dica??

----------


## magrock

Amigo é o seguinte,
Caso o seu modem esteja com o dhcp ativado Põe o MK com o DHCP Client para puxar um IP da LAN do MODEM, e não esqueça de desativar as Opções "Use Peer DNS" e "Add Default Route", fazendo isso, o mk vai pegar um IP do seu modem, ou caso voce tenha conhecimento da Range de IP do seu Modem, ponha a mão mesmo no IP Address.

Abaixo segue um comando de exemplo para inserir no Terminal.

/ip dhcp-client add interface=[1] add-default-route=no use-pe
er-dns=no host-name="" client-id="" use-peer-ntp=no

*[1]= Troque para o nome da interface aonde esta conectado a LAN do Modem.

----------


## peritinaicos

> Amigo é o seguinte,
> Caso o seu modem esteja com o dhcp ativado Põe o MK com o DHCP Client para puxar um IP da LAN do MODEM, e não esqueça de desativar as Opções "Use Peer DNS" e "Add Default Route", fazendo isso, o mk vai pegar um IP do seu modem, ou caso voce tenha conhecimento da Range de IP do seu Modem, ponha a mão mesmo no IP Address.
> 
> Abaixo segue um comando de exemplo para inserir no Terminal.
> 
> /ip dhcp-client add interface=[1] add-default-route=no use-pe
> er-dns=no host-name="" client-id="" use-peer-ntp=no
> 
> *[1]= Troque para o nome da interface aonde esta conectado a LAN do Modem.


Correto essa mesma regra q uso aqui

----------


## csbrasil3

caro amigo *magrock* fiz tudo direitinho como vc. mas que agora eu não consigo ter acesso ao MK via remoto
sera que eu fiz algo errado

----------


## magrock

Engraçado, se voce tinha acesso remoto e agora não tem, o seu IP Valido coincidentemente deve ter trocado no momento em que voce aplicou a regra ou reiniciou o servidor, pois voce não inseriu nenhum ip valido para ele ter trocado e não adicionou o ip assinado no DHCP Client para rota padrão.
PS: Voce está dizendo acesso remoto pelo winbox ou pelo HTTP ?.

----------


## csbrasil3

via winbox

----------


## gumedina

Galera, eu nãos ei se alguem já postou aqui, mas no caso de ip dedicado, ali em :global ddns-interface mude para :global ddns-address e o ip dedicado, e caso for modem roteado, coloque o ip da sua maquina ai, e direcione no modem as portas do mk tcp e up para seu ip interno!

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigos cadastrem seus login aqui: Enhanced Dynamic DNS Solutions depois adicione isso aqui em script:
/tool dns-update name=login address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"

NAO TEM ERRO... uso em todas as torres aqui.

----------


## ueder

Boa noite pessoal, eu coloquei o script certinho, agendei no scheduler mas quando ele roda não aparece nada nos logs de minhas RBs, alguem sabe o que pode ser ?

----------


## peritinaicos

o script ta errado entao amigo, re-configure com os parâmetros corretos que da certo.

----------


## ueder

Vlw peritinaicos,
Eu tava usando akele outro modelo de script um enorme, agora coloquei esse que peguei do seu post ta funcionando uma blz nas duas RBs. /tool dns-update name=meudominio address=127.0.0.255 key-name=meulogin key="minhasenha" estrelinha pra vc.
abraço!

----------


## tonny

magrock

este cript roda na versão do MK 4.17 em diante?

valeu.

----------


## peritinaicos

sim amigo funciona em 4 e no 5 normalmente

----------


## carlosevania

fiz todo tipo de configuração e nada não acesso de jeito nenhum. Tenho ip valido 177.52.XX.XXX mais não acesso de jeito nenhun acessava som esse ip não sei o que aconteceu e não consigo acessar. Este ip vem pelo link via radio ip fixo. será que tenho que pedir acesso para a firma?

----------


## peritinaicos

Amigo qual a porta do Winbox nessa RB? Em dns está habilitado a opção?

----------


## carlosevania

allow remote requests ok. porta 80 esta dando a seguinte informação: colud not fetch index from 177.52.XX.XX (port80): bad request. 
Não sei mais o que fazer. Minha RB é uma 750gl.

----------


## Barra

tbm ja tentei troquei varios dns e nada uso ''net virtua'' e um ponto distante da minha central queria ter acesso a ele eu tenho logando pelo ip da net mais quero loga por dns fiz as config. e tudo mais da esse erro '' colud not get index: Fatal error!'' ele tenta conecta na porta 8291 o que e faço ?

----------


## interhome

Uma solução:http://www.ihgerencial.com/services....coDedicadoFixo

----------


## Dantas

Valeu pelo tutorial esta show de bola tbem consegui de primeira fiz as alterações conforme pedia no tutorial e funcionou perfeito..


Dantas

----------


## Dantas

Funcionou por uns tres dias depois sem chance.........

ja refiz varios procedimentos e nada...

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Boa noite caros. Fiz conforme pedi o figurino, mas olhem que é exigido uma autenticação quando coloco o endereço que criei no brawser e um erro no winbox. Alguém possou por isso? Grato.

----------


## ueder

Cara seu servidor mikrotik esta configurado na porta 80 ?






> Boa noite caros. Fiz conforme pedi o figurino, mas olhem que é exigido uma autenticação quando coloco o endereço que criei no brawser e um erro no winbox. Alguém possou por isso? Grato.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

> Cara seu servidor mikrotik esta configurado na porta 80 ?


www sim! Eu insiro o usuário e senha do servidor e nada, dá erro.

----------


## ueder

Me add no msn que eu te ajudo MSN: [email protected] GoogleTalk [email protected]

----------


## RaposaNoturna

> Me add no msn que eu te ajudo MSN: [email protected] GoogleTalk [email protected]


Não teria como me ajudar por aqui? Assim sua colaboração não fica restrita entre nós dois e sim para os demais colegas do forum. Grato.

----------


## ueder

sim claro que tem, só quis agilizar o seu processo, quanto a judar os outros todos já foram ajudados com este topico super simples, mas vamo la, post por favor qual é o script que vc esta usando. me diga se vc conseguiu criar o scheduler ?
aguardol







> Não teria como me ajudar por aqui? Assim sua colaboração não fica restrita entre nós dois e sim para os demais colegas do forum. Grato.

----------


## RaposaNoturna

> sim claro que tem, só quis agilizar o seu processo, quanto a judar os outros todos já foram ajudados com este topico super simples, mas vamo la, post por favor qual é o script que vc esta usando. me diga se vc conseguiu criar o scheduler ?
> aguardol


Certo. Segue abaixo o script que estou utilizando. Consegui ciriar scheduler, porém ele não é executado.



```
:log info "DDNS: Begin"
 
:global ddns-user "usuario.no.chandeip"
:global ddns-pass "senha"
:global ddns-host "host.ddns.info"
:global ddns-interface "pppoe-out1"
 
 
:global ddns-ip [ /ip address get [/ip address find interface=$ddns-interface] address ]
 
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-lastip ] = nil ) do={ :global ddns-lastip 0.0.0.0/0 }
 
 
:if ([ :typeof $ddns-ip ] = nil ) do={
 
 
  :log info ("DDNS: No ip address present on " . $ddns-interface . ", please check.")
 
 
} else={
 
 
  :if ($ddns-ip != $ddns-lastip) do={
 
 
    :log info "DDNS: Sending UPDATE!"
    :log info [ /tool dns-update name=$ddns-host address=[:pick $ddns-ip 0 [:find $ddns-ip "/"] ] key-name=$ddns-user key=$ddns-pass ]
    :global ddns-lastip $ddns-ip
 
 
  } else={ 
 
 
    :log info "DDNS: No change" 
 
 
  }
 
 
}
 
 
:log info "DDNS: End"
```

----------


## ueder

Nossa que loucura cara, apaga tudo isso ai e usa somente esse aqui abaixo.

/tool dns-update name=SEULOGIN.changeip.org address=127.0.0.255 key-name=USUARIO key="SENHA"

Nao esqueci de criar o schudelur com no manimo 15 mim pois se ficar tentar toda hora pode bloquear sua conta por algum tempo.

aguardo 






> Certo. Segue abaixo o script que estou utilizando. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> :log info "DDNS: Begin"
>  
> :global ddns-user "usuario.no.chandeip"
> :global ddns-pass "senha"
> ...

----------


## RaposaNoturna

> Nossa que loucura cara, apaga tudo isso ai e usa somente esse aqui abaixo.
> 
> /tool dns-update name=SEULOGIN.changeip.org address=127.0.0.255 key-name=USUARIO key="SENHA"
> 
> Nao esqueci de criar o schudelur com no manimo 15 mim pois se ficar tentar toda hora pode bloquear sua conta por algum tempo.
> 
> aguardo


Caro amigo, muito obrigado!!! Resolvido o problema. E como devo criar o schudelur usando seu script?

----------


## ueder

> Caro amigo, muito obrigado!!! Resolvido o problema. E como devo criar o schudelur usando seu script?




Cria normalmente como qualquer outro vai system scheduler e no comentario com o nome do seu script e marca no schuduler as memas opçoes de police que vc marcou no scrpit.

qualquer duvida estamos ai.

abraço.

----------


## conexaomegaNET

Parabéns a todos que faz o fórum acontecer, e é com o compartilhamento de todos nós que obtemos esse brilhante resultado.

----------


## Alexandre Magno

parabens amigo vc meu deu uma grande ajuda com esse topico,, fico grato pela ajuda sua e do forum abraço a todos..

----------


## xande

cara meu problema e o seguinte, eu adiciono o ddns numa rb em outro bairro recebendo 2 link de 4 megas num ballance pcc que eu configurei, so q quando tento entra nessa rb acaba entrando na rb da minha casa onde recebo um velox de 10 megas. o detalhe e q essas 2 redes estao separadas

----------


## viniavatar

> NA LINHA ESCRITO "Global DDNS Interface" PONHA O NOME ONDE SEU IP DEDICADO ESTÁ RODANDO 
> Veja se o que eu te disser aqui vai dar certo
> 
> 1º - Vá no site do changeip (www.changeip.com)
> 
> 2º - vá em "My Account" e entre com seu usuario e a senha (Seu Usuario tem que estar "Active")
> 
> 3º - Logado, voce vai ver uma caixa escrito "Control Panel", Nesta caixa voce vai ver "Update DDNS Set" ao lado clique no nº 1 (um)
> 
> ...



Olá Amigo já fiz de tudo no seu tudo, funciona, mas quando reinicio a RB que ela recebe um novo ip não consigo entrar, será que funciona somente com Ip real? aqui e velox.
Pode me ajuda?

----------


## wagnerjm

aqui quando era velox, o mk enviava o ip atual para o change ip, ae quando eu queria logar no winbox de fora da reded, eu abria o change ip, copiava o ip atual q o mk enviou para o change ip e digitava no winbox. login e senha normal do mk, sendo q o indereço ip q estava informado pelo change ip. funcionava as mil maravilhas. troquei de link, em mais potente q o velox, porem o ip que o mk envia para o change ip nao loga no winbox nem a pau! agora to com uam rb 433 e coloquei o script e nao esta atualizando no change ip. talvez essa versao q estou usando agora do mk nao funcione com esse script.

----------


## aluxbruno

primeiro parabéns pelo post e segundo pessoal que estiver com dificuldade de uma olhada se o changeip esta atualizando porque o problema do meu foi que o changeip atualizou por dois dias e depois parou, eu criei outro usuário e até hoje estou sem problemas

----------


## xande

galera eu queria acessar remoto pelo winbox instalado no meu android, so consigo acessa o meu servidor quando estou usando a net do meu servidor alguem sabe como fazer para funcionar o acesso remoto usando o winbox do android

----------


## gnetmt

o meu rodou mas depois q o modem pego outro ip ele nao funciono mais alguem ajuda

----------


## vlcunes

Pessoal,

Sei que esse tópido é bastante antigo, mas segue uma informação importante para quem não sabe. 

Desde a versão 6.14 do Mikrotik, já foi disponibilizado o serviço/recurso de acesso remoto.

Nesse vídeo, mostro como ativar:



Se inscrevam no meu CANAL: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnez...confirmation=1

----------


## juliano andrade

Vou testar aqui amigo, muito agradecido desde já. Valeu!!

----------


## Chicotrix

Parabéns amigo.

----------

